# Kioti CK 25 W/Loader



## kiotikid

Greetings to our TRACTORFORUM Family. New Member as of 25 May 2007 - Just finalized a deal on a New Kioti CK 25 w/loader that I expect to be delivered in 1- 2 weeks. We'll See! Spent some time visiting the different Compact Tractor Dealers around the area.

New Holland TC 30 - Kubota - Agro - TYM - Zetor - Mahindra. Looking for something in the 20-30 hp. I liked them all and they would all work for what I have on my little 3 acre ranch. The Kioti Dealer came up with a bit more savings on the package which included my old Ford 800 - Model 850 as trade in.

I didn't come across this Forum until after. This will be this old gezzer's first & hopefully last tractor. Contrary to what some in the Group may think Smile []. this buyer did not have a lot of hay to work with. In retrospect was considering the TC 30 but it appears from the Forums reviews I may have made the better choice??

Will need a blade to go along with the loader. Either a pin on or a q-attach that will be used for grading gravel & plowing snow. Hydraulic or manual angle - Used or New OK but cost effective. Does anybody have one or knows where I may be able to purchase??

Your input would be very much appreciated & welcomed. Feel free to email off list if you desire & are able.

Memorial Day, originally called Decoration Day, is a day of remembrance for those who have died in our Nation's Service.


----------



## Live Oak

Congratulations on the new machine and welcome to Tractor Forum! Sounds like a box blade would be a good choice for the grading. Tractor Supply center carries the King Kutter line of equipment and they seem to have about the best prices around. King Kutter make good equipment for the money.


----------



## kiotikid

*CK 25 W/Loader*

Thank you for the note. I need to clarifiy my posting :dazed:. This would be a blade for the Front End Loader for grading or snow plowing. Hydraulic or manual angle, new or used. Cost effective. 

The 800 was a nice tractor but looking forward plowing ahead instead of backwards all the time. 

Hope that helps to clear this up. Nice to be part of The TractorForum. Also looking forward to, not only ask questions, but to answer some as well.


----------



## loganwildman

I have a Myer 7-1/2ft snow plow on my loader and I have the same tractor you have. We welded up a frame that goes on in place of the bucket and that frame will accept a set of forks or the blade. We then ran hydraulic hose to the back of the tractor following the loader arms and down under the platform to use with the power angle cylinders.


----------

